# g loomis rods and tibor reels



## cescofishes (Jul 10, 2009)

I am probably going to buy a tibor real and i am thinking about getting a billy pate in a 8oz. i am wanting to get a g loomis rod for salt water and i am needing help on what rod to decide on, can who give me some chooses


----------

